# Anyone a fan of littlest petshop?



## metatem (Dec 14, 2016)

I have made a discord for fans of the show if anyone wants to join 

Discord


----------



## Yav (Dec 14, 2016)

Is littlest petshop those toys with the big sort of bobblehead that you can add custom clothes too?
Sorry I'm just curious cause I hear people talk about that quite a lot


----------



## metatem (Dec 14, 2016)

Uhh I think the older ones were but there was a TV series that is really good if you can get past the aesthetics being a bit uhhh. Let's say girly.


----------

